# Best Meds or treatment for Fin Rott with Betta's?



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Can someone tell me the best way to treat A Male Betta wih Fin Rott?
What meds to get and so on.......
This one gets the same w/c, food n all as the rest of them and they are fine.
TIA for the help.


----------



## ni317 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hello I always use MelaFix it works great and I found if you keep the tanks bowl or what ever very clean you never have much of a problem and depending on the betta he may or may not regrow his lost fin I has 1 taht did the a nother the did not 
Diana


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The best method for treating finrot is a better water changing schedule. Melafix works well also in conjunction but isn't necessary.


----------



## Bon (Jan 18, 2005)

I agree water changes will help a lot-- the cleaner the tank the faster he will heal and start new growth. I do however belive in Melafix we use this in all our tanks at the staore. It is not a cure all by any means but is a good preventative. Good luck  

Bon


----------



## leck85 (Jan 19, 2005)

jungle fungus eliminator from wal mart works well... its in a little white bottle and has a gourami on the front... it works pretty well... melafix is a preventative, not strong enough for a case of fin rot... if you use the fungus eliminator, add some salt, and do water changes every 2 days, it SHOULD cure the fin rot... melafix is too weak and probably wont do anything


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

When I get a Betta with any fin rot I was some BettaMax and daily water changes. I think it's the water changes more than anything that helps.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

they said melafix is ok but woundease is better.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Almost any good medicine for fin rot works great IF you keep the water clean. If you don't keep up with the water changes none of them work for long.


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

bettas usually like brownish water so that they can l get more saliva bubble. Meaning in tap water they're stressed of fresh-water and not use to all these chlorine and meatsl etc. With the brownish water it's more like all the chlorine ant etc are cleared at certain and ph is usually almost normal, cause they are steady in normal.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If by brown water you mean dirty water your wrong. If by brown water you mean water that has tannins added then that would work, but not needed except maybe in a spawn tank. Aged tap water is great for Betta Splendens.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

RC you gotta get your name back. It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

The guy that got it has never even logged back in since then.


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Did you check with Mark on it? As admin he should have access to the IP, email addy and whatever else. At least it could give him a clue whether or not the person is trying to just piss you off by hijacking your handle or worse, want to impersonate you. I'm with Simpte ... "BlackBetta" just doesn't sit right. :| 

[schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]RC=Yes BlackBetta=NO![/schild]


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm sure it's just a case of someone not knowing there was already a RC here. 


RC


----------



## lil_jess (Jan 22, 2005)

when it come to dirty water thats not in my mind but indian almonds leaf.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Almond leaf seem to work well when your trying to breed your Bettas and I do know a few people that do keep thier Bettas in the almond water all the time. I have way to much water here to do it, but if you can afford it's prob not a bad idea.


RC


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

BlackBetta @ Sat Jan 22 said:


> I'm sure it's just a case of someone not knowing there was already a RC here.


I'm sure it is also, but nevertheless, there is only 1 RC!! By the way. When you gonna update your website? I've been looking at the same pics of your ferrets for at least a year now!


----------



## KOBettas (Jan 23, 2005)

I've found that the best way to treat their fins is with "Betta Fix Remedy".......I normally use it after I spawn them but I've found it works for fin rot, too. It can be found at Petsmart, Petco.....or most of your community pet stores.....


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

BettaFix/Melafix ...same stuff. The only difference is in the bottle size and concentration. BettaFix is just more convenient for someone who just has one or a couple of bettas in small bowls, because you don't have to do any math to get the dosage right like when using Melafix. In either case though, it is NOT a medication, but a additive/preventative that will do nothing if the fin rot is stubborn and due to an underlying bacterial infection. If the fin rot is artificial and due to bad water conditions, a tad of salt and frequent water changes will do the job.


----------

